# Am I the only one???



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

Hey everybody 

So I have been wondering if anyone else is in the same boat as me currently.

I have a Vaporesso Target VTC 75w kit running Ccells, now I'm a flavour chaser not clouds. I recently sold my Istick 60w and my H-Priv as I just seem to be so happy with my target kit.

Now I've been looking for a good tank and mod that supports USB charging that is small and compact like a pico kit. I know the melo mini can run ccells too but what worries me is when or will Vaporesso ever stop making ccells as technology in the vaping industry changes?

I also feel the vaping industry is growing so fast and to try keep up is near impossible coz in 2 months or so your kit is already old news.

I really need help with this. I am into the commercial coils easy simple stuff as I travel a lot and I like the hassle free vaping as it is currently.

I look forward to your responses. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (5/11/16)

So you are looking for a no mess no fuss, frills free setup with awesome flavour?

Reo with Ol16 sounds like the future proof setup to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

Christos said:


> So you are looking for a no mess no fuss, frills free setup with awesome flavour?
> 
> Reo with Ol16 sounds like the future proof setup to me.


I wish I had a Reo or could find one but I don't build coils and as far as I know u have to make the coils for a Reo right?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (5/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I wish I had a Reo or could find one but I don't build coils and as far as I know u have to make the coils for a Reo right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sure do. simple as pie.
Flavour for days. 
Indestructible mod for years to come. 
Worth the purchase imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (5/11/16)

If you're worried about investing in a melo and suddenly Vaporesso stops making cCells, well, I guess that is a risk. You could always buy bulk to ensure you have a year's supply or something like that. That said though Vaporesso recently released the Estoc tank so they'll probably be making Estoc coils for a while so even if they stop making cCells soon you may be better off buying the sleave/adapter for the Melo tank and then buying the EUC coils.

In case you don't know the EUC coils (designed initially for the Estoc tank) are a bunch of coils where you essentially buy one "sleeve" which fits the Melo and then you replace the insides which are much cheaper than replacing the whole coil each time.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vaporesso-estoc.t29152/#post-455341

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/11/16)

Its probably not something you want to hear, but if you want future proof, you're gonna need to start learning how to build and wick your own coils.
At some point the commercial coil manufacturer might decide that a particular line is no longer financially profitable for them. (maybe only 1 dude in Boksburg who still uses them.  )
Then you're forced to use the more expensive upgrade.
As a DIY coil builder, you also open up your hardware options.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

Duffie12 said:


> If you're worried about investing in a melo and suddenly Vaporesso stops making cCells, well, I guess that is a risk. You could always buy bulk to ensure you have a year's supply or something like that. That said though Vaporesso recently released the Estoc tank so they'll probably be making Estoc coils for a while so even if they stop making cCells soon you may be better off buying the sleave/adapter for the Melo tank and then buying the EUC coils.
> 
> In case you don't know the EUC coils (designed initially for the Estoc tank) are a bunch of coils where you essentially buy one "sleeve" which fits the Melo and then you replace the insides which are much cheaper than replacing the whole coil each time.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vaporesso-estoc.t29152/#post-455341


You sir are a legend who stocks these now including the adapters and coils

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (6/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> I wish I had a Reo or could find one but I don't build coils and as far as I know u have to make the coils for a Reo right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Kyle,give coil wrapping a shot. I find it fun and interesting with all the different builds that can really inhance the vapeing experience.If I can make a Clapton coil anything is possible for anyone! Also it saves cash,wire is pretty cheap.


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/11/16)

kev mac said:


> Kyle,give coil wrapping a shot. I find it fun and interesting with all the different builds that can really inhance the vapeing experience.If I can make a Clapton coil anything is possible for anyone! Also it saves cash,wire is pretty cheap.


Problem is I travel into Africa often and in some instances here is a genset only that gets switched off at a certain time of the night. I've been wanting to try a dripper but don't want to buy one and I don't enjoy it. Was looking for a pif or something like that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/11/16)

I see you can buy pre-made coils etc just want something that won't last me 2 days and I have to rewick all the time etc. People are rating the mage or sm 25 I want something that will be easy to use doesn't have to be rewicked and new coil made Every 2 days and I Wang something that is simple 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (6/11/16)

I also go for flavour and smaller setups. I think the only difference is I build coils. In saying that, I would go with the Estoc tank and the ceramic coils. Great flavour, but a bit of a juice guzzler. Coils are cheap enough at about R30 each, and each coil should last you 3 to 4 weeks. Check out Vape King.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I also go for flavour and smaller setups. I think the only difference is I build coils. In saying that, I would go with the Estoc tank and the ceramic coils. Great flavour, but a bit of a juice guzzler. Coils are cheap enough at about R30 each, and each coil should last you 3 to 4 weeks. Check out Vape King.


I will be getting this tank thanks bud but I see all the vendors stocking them only have silver I would like the black one as it will fit nicely with my soon to be full black pico

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (9/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Problem is I travel into Africa often and in some instances here is a genset only that gets switched off at a certain time of the night. I've been wanting to try a dripper but don't want to buy one and I don't enjoy it. Was looking for a pif or something like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You can get a good clone cheap (gearbest,3fvape,etc.) and I 'm betting you'll enjoy it. I think it opens a new world of vapeing especially if you like flavor!


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/11/16)

When it comes to building coils it does not really mean you have to actually build it. Vape shops sell pre built coils... All you have to do is just screw them in and you ready to go. Anyone is able to use any tank as you can buy the rolled coils. The only thing you will have to do is put in the cotton. and thats maybe a task to only do every week. A built coil lasts forever. Just saying 

__Edit @kyle_redbull I see you already mentioned it. In that case get a serpent mini 25. Its only single coil so you can wick it very fast. I wicked mine last night inbetween a call of duty game +-30S it can be done

Reactions: Like 2


----------

